# Inshore structure locations?



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm taking some folks fishing with me this Saturday (if mother nature allows) and plan on tooling around in the bay. I usually fish Big Lagoon docks and grass flats, 3 mile, troll around, visible structure in the pass, etc...



So, I've seen all these posts of folks catching grouper/snappers, et al on structure in the bay, but I ain't had as much luck there...of course, I don't get out fishing as much as these folks as I live in Hoover.



I'm not asking for locations, but if someone could "guide" me in the right direction for locating some of that structure in the bay, I would be very grateful.



Thanks!



Hall


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Ft. Pickens side of the bay from the old coast guard station to the pass justoutside the channel there is a few things down there where i've caught grouper and snapper trolling stretch 25's and sometimes 30's on the channel dropoff. Also try a drift along the same line with a dead cig,shrimp,sardines or whatever else ya can get. There's lots of other spots in the bay but can't type where there at,gotta be on the water lookin at landto know,sorry. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Ft. Pickens side in about 60ft of water. 

I have caught small snapper and grouper there.


----------

